# Bucks from first fresheners



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

There's a ton these available in my area. The advantage is they're cheap. The downside obviously is dams are unproven. But how about a buck out of a FF and a proven buck? This seems a bit "safer". Unfortunately in my area it seems like people are just selling bucks to get their herd name out there. Saturating the buck market without being very discerning. I would like to avoid any pitfalls with buck selection. Any advice? Or avoid bucks from FF's?


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Thanks for posting this..*

Hobbyfarmer- Unfortunately, I do not have an answer to your post But, I am really looking forward to hearing what people say.. Thanks for posting this! I've been meaning to ask a similar question.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

As long as the breeder knew what they were doing ... but I wouldn't want to offer a buck unless I saw my doe's udder first. A buck should be a proud carrier of his breed standard, and should have the ability to improve upon herds.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn't want a buck out of a FF. IMO, the does need to prove they can stand the test of time, and until they prove that they're not buck worthy.


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I feel really stupid, but whats a first freshener? Is that like the first time a doe produces milk after kidding?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, it's when a comes into milk after kidding for the first time in their life.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes goat luver101. A first freshener is a doe that kids for the first time and comes into milk.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Lost Prairie. I wouldn't buy a buck out of a FF, and as a breeder, I won't sell bucks out of FF's either


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Someday, when I'm more experienced, if my first freshener kids and is INCREDIBLE I may sell a buckling. The thing is, there are so many things to decide on that only time, and often that means more freshenings, can tell ... Stacey helped me realize this when I was in too much of a rush to retain a buckling


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I think it depends on your situation and depends on the FF. I dont think being a FF necessarily precludes a buckling from being kept intact. 

For example, you may have problems in your herd with FF having low milk yields but having a great second lactation. A buck kid from a FF who has a excellent capacity and milk yield her first time round might be just the genetics you need.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Out of the 3 years I've been selling registered stock I have only sold 2 bucks intact. It's a really big thing for me to let a buck go with my herdname on it. I want to represent myself well and that carries down to who gets to keep his testicles.

HTH,


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

I wouldn't buy or sell a buck out of a FF, either, but there are a lot of breeders out there who will sell them because they can get more money for a buckling than they can for a wether. It's one of the biggest factors, I believe, to the degradation of all goat breeds. Because a single, breeding buck can sire SO many kids in his lifetime, if he's inferior it has a MUCH bigger impact on the breed, as a whole, than an inferior female.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

maple hill farm tina said:


> I wouldn't buy or sell a buck out of a FF, either, but there are a lot of breeders out there who will sell them because they can get more money for a buckling than they can for a wether. *It's one of the biggest factors, I believe, to the degradation of all goat breeds.* Because a single, breeding buck can sire SO many kids in his lifetime, if he's inferior it has a MUCH bigger impact on the breed, as a whole, than an inferior female.


YES. We can't stop other people from doing it, but we can make a positive difference by not selling "wether worthy" bucks intact.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

We never sell bucks out of first fresheners. Mostly never second fresheners either. Only a VERY VERY SMALL percentage of buckling should remain bucks. There are plenty of people looking for pet wethers and the it's worth it to me to maintain the integrity of the breed by castrating the vast majority of our buck kids and make less money.  plus they are in general happier and live much longer as wethers ;-)


----------

